# Aan hoeveel staan de citroenen ?



## HugoVH

In het Nederlands gebruikt men aan / a / tegen / voor om prijs aan te duiden. Ik vraag me af of de volgende conversatie juist is ?

A. Aan hoeveel staan de citroenen ?
B. Aan 2 euro de kilo !

Ik had gedacht :

A. Hoeveel staan de citroenen ?
B. 2 euro per kilo !

Graag jullie advies hieromtrent


----------



## triptonizer

Dag Hugo

Aan / tegen etc. gebruik je bij werkwoorden zoals verkopen, van de hand doen, zie hier.

Staan in jouw voorbeeld is een synoniem van kosten, en kan dus niet geconstrueerd worden met aan:

Hoeveel kosten de citroenen? = Hoeveel staan de citroenen? (enkel in België gebruikelijk?) = (eventueel) Tegen welke prijs koop je hier citroenen?


----------



## HugoVH

Vervolgens komt men in het gesprek aan de rekening. Hoe zegt de verkoopster het ?

Het is zes euro vijftig of Het zijn zes euros vijftig


----------



## triptonizer

Het is zes euro vijftig


----------



## HugoVH

hartelijk dank voor de info !


----------



## bibibiben

HugoVH said:


> In het Nederlands gebruikt men aan / a / tegen / voor om prijs aan te duiden.



_Aan_ wordt niet gebruikt bij prijsvermeldingen. Ook in België schijnt het niet tot de standaardtaal gerekend te worden, al is deze variant daar aardig vaak te horen. Zie http://www.vrt.be/taal/aan-prijsvermelding. 

_Staan _in de betekenis van _kosten_ is ook geen standaardtaal. Wat wel mogelijk is:

Voor hoeveel gaan die citroenen (weg)?


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> _Aan_ wordt niet gebruikt bij prijsvermeldingen. Ook in België schijnt het niet tot de standaardtaal gerekend te worden, al is deze variant daar aardig vaak te horen. Zie http://www.vrt.be/taal/aan-prijsvermelding.
> 
> _Staan _in de betekenis van _kosten_ is ook geen standaardtaal. Wat wel mogelijk is:
> 
> Voor hoeveel gaan die citroenen (weg)?


Nee, het wordt niet tot de standaardtaal gerekend (door wie?) maar het is wel *erg* gebruikelijk in België. De reden is dat het beschouwd wordt als een gallicisme. Wel, de pot op ermee.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_Op_ is een voorzetsel dat wel gangbaar is in deze constructie:

_Op hoeveel staan de citroenen?_


----------

